# S-ATA3 Festplatte: Schafft das mein Controller?



## HPB (31. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir die neue Seagate Barracuda XT (ST32000641AS) zu kaufen. Sie arbeitet mit einem S-ATA (6GB) Interface.

Mein PC ist ca 1 1/2 Jahre alt und halt folgende Controller auf der Hauptplatine:
Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20

Unterstützen sie das volle Leistunsspektrum der Festplatte?

Danke für die Hilfe,
Peter


----------



## michaelwengert (31. August 2010)

Die ICH10 Familie hat meines Wissens nur S-ATA II 

edit: Wikipedia sagt das auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_ICH#ICH10
Am besten bekommst du es direkt beim Hersteller von deinem Board raus. Da stehen ja die genauen Spezifikationen.


----------



## HPB (31. August 2010)

Danke!
Aber ärgerlich. Dann lohnt sich die Platte wohl nicht, oder?

Ich überlege daher gerade generell, ob ich eine S-ATA3 Platte möchte (teurer). Ich nutze sie hauptsächlich als Dateiablage (mp3, bilder, filme).
Sollte ich mir eine S-ATA2 Platte kaufen oder bringt mir die S-ATA2 wirklich Vorteile, wenn kein OS oder Anwendungen drauf laufen.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## HPB (31. August 2010)

Ich habe in dem Test hier (http://www.chip.de/artikel/Testsieg...platten-und-Solid-State-Disks-2_43170772.html) von der 2TB Barracuda gelesen.

Die 2GB Barracuda gibt es in 2 Varianten: ST32000542AS (S-ATA2) aber auch die ST32000641AS (S-ATA3).
Der Preisunterschied ist recht groß (ca 80€). Lohnt sich die ST32000641AS Variante wirklich?

Wenn ich den Wikipedia-Artikel (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA) richtig verstehe, eher nein?


> Serial ATA 6.0 Gbit/s
> Im August 2008 veröffentlichte die SATA-IO erste Details zur dritten Version des SATA-Protokolls, das abermals eine Verdopplung der Transferrate im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger vorsieht. Am 27. Mai 2009 wurde die Fertigstellung des Standards bekannt gegeben. [7] Die Schnittstelle wird weiterhin aufwärts- und abwärtskompatibel sein, was unter anderem durch die Beibehaltung des bisher verwendeten Steckertyps sichergestellt wird. Zusätzlich wurden neue Steckverbindungen für 1,8-Zoll-Festplatten (in LIF-Bauart) und für neue, nur 7 mm hohe optische Laufwerke definiert. Weitere Neuerungen des Standards sind unter anderem Native Command Queuing-Erweiterungen für isochrones Streaming und die Verwaltung ausstehender Befehle, sowie verbesserte Stromsparfunktionen.
> Die nun auf 6,0 GBit/s erhöhte Geschwindigkeit kommt primär den Solid State Drives zugute, da diese bereits heute die Möglichkeiten der SATA Revision 2.0 voll ausreizen können. Konventionelle Festplatten sind dagegen nur in den schnellsten Bereichen in der Lage, überhaupt an die Grenzen des ersten Standards zu stoßen. Auch die erste Festplatte nach Revision 3.0, die Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12[8], liegt mit 138 MB/s unterhalb dieser Grenze. Allerdings profitiert bei beiden Laufwerkstypen zumindest der Festplattencache von der schnelleren Anbindung.
> Der komplette Name des neuen Standards lautet „Serial ATA International Organization: Serial ATA Revision 3.0“. Als Alternativen sieht die SATA-IO außerdem „SATA Revision 3.x“ und „SATA 6Gb/s“ vor. Ähnlich wie auch bei seinem Vorgänger ist „SATA III“ keine offizielle Bezeichnung und soll nicht verwendet werden.[2]


----------

